# My Golden is 14 -rear legs are weak



## Laney in River Ridge

Laney is my 2nd Golden Retriever and has reached the age of 14. My first Golden, Sandy lived to 14 years as well. For about the last 10 days now, Laney is having a great deal of trouble getting up from the floor. I make sure that I walk her every day, which she loves. It seems that once she can get up and gets walking, she is fine. I have her on an anti-inflammatory, Previcox. Just recently, I increased the dose to a full tablet. Does anyone have any other suggestions or advice. I am going to bring her to the groomer to trim all the hair that grows beneath her feet. I know this is making her slide. My elderly mother lives with me and I am unable to scatter rugs around. Laney sleeps on carpet for the night and is able to get up, but sometimes when she falls alseep on the floor, she is unable to get up. It takes her a few tries. My heart is breaking.


----------



## Karen519

*Vet*

Can you take Laney to the vet. They can tell you if you are giving her the right dosage of Previcox, or might be able to give her something else.
Fourteen years old is amazing.
They also have an area on the forum called Assistive Devices, that helps dogs with walking, standing, etc.
There is something called a Help Me Up harness, but Laney should see the vet.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html


----------



## Willow52

For the about the last year of Maggie's life we needed to help her up. (She almost made it to her 14th birthday.) Same with Maggie, carpet didn't pose a problem but the hardwood & vinyl did. I figured it was just a sign of old age. It is heartbreaking to see them age.


----------



## PrincessDi

Can you take Laney to the vet to get a check up? With Seniors a thorough vet examination every 6 months is a good idea. We have a similar scenario. We have a 14 1/2 year old Max. I moved from Washington to SC to take care of my 88 year old Mom. I am able to have throw rugs around as Mom still gets around ok. But we took Max to our Vet for a check up. We have him on a glucosamine tablet (Dasaquin or Glycoflex 3) a pain pill-Tramadol. There are devices like Karen spoke about like a help em up harness: Help 'Em Up Harness with Hip Lift | Dog Harness, Hip Dysplasia, Dog Carrier. Max only needs this so that we can lift him into the back of the SUV. But this harness is great for those with rear end weakness. You can hold the back handle to take some weight off their back legs while they are walking. Swimming can also be a great excercise to prevent or rebuild muscle mass loss.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Try acupuncture by an IVAS certified vet. Worked better than NSAID's for my boy. Many others here have tried it and have great things to say about it. Laser therapy and Hydrotherapy will help too.

This thread may also help you.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html


I've been there, many of us have here. So difficult to see them have a hard time. You can still get her out for "walks" when things get difficult. Tucker loved his wagon and once we even picked up a friend.

If you do get a wagon, get the big one!










We were used to hiking miles, something he could no longer do. Can't tell how happy he was to get back out there. That wagon helped me get him back to so many favorite places. He could still walk ok, just not far. Figured I pushed that boy over 30 miles in that rig the month before he passed. The wooded trials, cranberry bogs and the ocean. Would do it all over again too.


----------



## PrincessDi

GoldenCamper said:


> Try acupuncture by an IVAS certified vet. Worked better than NSAID's for my boy. Many others here have tried it and have great things to say about it. Laser therapy and Hydrotherapy will help too.
> 
> This thread may also help you.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html
> 
> 
> I've been there, many of us have here. So difficult to see them have a hard time. You can still get her out for "walks" when things get difficult. Tucker loved his wagon and once we even picked up a friend.
> 
> If you do get a wagon, get the big one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were used to hiking miles, something he could no longer do. Can't tell how happy he was to get back out there. That wagon helped me get him back to so many favorite places. He could still walk ok, just not far. Figured I pushed that boy over 30 miles in that rig the month before he passed. The wooded trials, cranberry bogs and the ocean. Would do it all over again too.


Just wanted to say how much I love this picture and very much missing seeing the pictures of Tucker's adventures! My how loved and treasured Tucker was by you and all of us fans as well!


----------



## Otter

I know you said you can't, but we put down runners for old Nellie. She can't walk or get up on the hardwood floors anymore. I built a ramp out the back door so she could get out since she is blind and can't walk down stairs. We also keep the hair trimmed which does help a lot. We also have a belt type thing that goes under her belly to help her when she needs it. A wrapped up towel works just as well if not better and is way cheaper too.

We had to help Henry too in the same way after he had his leg amputated (osteosarcoma). Built a ramp, runners, and so on.

It's hard work. But I know they appreciate it.


----------



## GoldenCamper

PrincessDi said:


> Just wanted to say how much I love this picture and very much missing seeing the pictures of Tucker's adventures! My how loved and treasured Tucker was by you and all of us fans as well!


Thanks, that means a lot. Someday I will do a huge rainbow bridge post for my guy. In the meantime another pic for you


----------



## Angelina

That picture is just PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## Laney in River Ridge

Thank you for your reply. I am not sure about the harness because Laney has a large fatty lump in her abdomen. Actually, its about the size of a large cabbage, maybe larger. Its been there for approximately 2 years and my vet told me at that time, that she would not make it through surgery to remove. However, my vet said that its actually centered to where its not getting in the way of her hind legs, etc. I have increased her dosage of prevacox to 1 pill a day. My vet said that this is the maximum dose before causing damage to her organs. Any other suggestions would be most helpful. Laney does look forward to her daily walks. Its just difficult getting her up, if she is on the floor.


----------



## AlanK

Welcome and I am sorry to hear about your Laney. My boy is half her age and he has the onset of arthritis and also had troubles occasionally getting up. He goes to a doggy chiropractor every 3 weeks for adjusting and laser therapy. She has also performed acupuncture several times. It may not help in your case but my buddy has almost instant releif after a visit.

14 years is a wonderful long time to share with your friend. I hope you find something that will work for her.
Al


----------



## Claire's Friend

For me, it gets to a point of quality vs. quantity. In the end, I put them on steroids because it makes their life so much better. My Courtney lived 18 months on heavy duty steroids. I did give milk thistle and SAM-e, which helped a lot. She was a couple months shy of 17 when her liver gave out, but I would have to have given her back a lot sooner without the steroids.


----------



## Sweet Girl

14 is a wonderful age to have reached! How lucky you both are to have had each other that long.

Is Laney on any joint supplements? I know my dog's arthritis drug - Deramaxx - does nothing for her overall stiffness and joint pain. She is on Sashas Blend, which has worked really well for her, but there are many, many supplements that you can choose from. A visit to your vet and a chat about the different kinds might be really helpful.


----------



## jude

*so worried about my old girl*

ella is my wise and gentle golden who has been struggling with weakness in her back legs for a long time now. we help her get up, lift her onto her bed, support her hind end going up and down the couple of steps we have in our house. suddenly today things have gotten much worse. she stumbled when she was just walking on a flat surface. the expression on her face was enough to tear your heart out. tonight i had to go out for an hour or so. i put her on the couch, which she generally loves and stays on until i help her off, but tonight when i had gotten home, she somehow got off the couch and into the bedroom, which is not typical of her behavior. she looked confused and bewildered. one eye seemed to be drooping or smaller than the other. her facial expression was different. she tried to get up to greet me, but fell right down again. i helped her onto her bed and there she stayed. i can't get her to get up. i don't know what to do. i'm going to call the vet on monday, but i have a sinking feeling about this..... heartbroken.


----------



## Laney in River Ridge

My Golden is now 15 since September, and she stopped eating yesterday. Laney has lost weight over the past months and stopped eating all dog food. I have been giving her whatever she wants. She is still on the max dose of Previcox, and has trouble with her rear legs. How long should I wait before bringing her to the vet? I dont want to give up but I think she is


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Laney*

Laney

I think I would bring her the vet so he can look her over.
It is a bad sign when they won't eat-it could be something more serious.
Did you try giving her canned food, or a piece of ham, or something that smells good?


----------



## Laney in River Ridge

Thanks Karen, yes I have tried everything. She got really selective about 6 months ago. She has lost weight, when I contacted the Vet, he wants to run bloodwork, my question is, what is that going to do for her. Due to her age, she does not have too many options left. I am so worried and I have a sinking feeling that the vet will recommend letting her go. I know its only right, its so hard. My Mom who is 90 is home with her in the day, while I am work and she tries to iffer her everything.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Laney*

Laney

My Smooch stopped eating, too, she would eat if I hand fed her. She had lost weight. She also had a gagging kind of cough. tHEY MADE her fast overnight and I took her in for a blood test and a chest and stomach xray. Vet said that Smooch either had lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma. Looked like she only had 10% breathing capability. He thought she was in pain, and that we should put her to sleep, so we did. We don't regret it, as we could not let her be in pain. You can take her to the vet, and perhaps the news is not as bad.
I should add the vet said she was having trouble breathing.


----------



## tippykayak

Let her go when she's not enjoying life anymore, and feed her whatever she wants until you do. At a certain point, you just spoil them and don't worry about the long term consequences because you know you don't have a long term. And with my dogs, I'm willing to risk letting them go a few days or weeks earlier than they might have made it, simply to avoid the chance of a full-blown health crisis that will truly cause suffering. Dogs don't count the days or think about how long they've lived; we do that. Dogs are either enjoying life or not, and when they're not and you don't have a reasonable chance at things improving, that's when you let them go.

In the short term, I vote for top round sirloin steak seared super-rare in bacon fat and sliced thin.


----------



## Laney in River Ridge

Thanks to you both, I am trying to bring myself to calling the vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Oh she has such a sweet sugar face! I've never had to help a dog with mobility issues, but I've wondered if someone somewhere didn't make booties that would give a dog more traction on slippery surfaces. Perhaps someone on here will know. I worked with a puppy at our local SPCA once who had weak hind legs, and I always thought he'd do much better with booties on.


----------



## Laney in River Ridge

She now ate a couple of cookies???



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Laney*

Laney

Glad that she ate something. It just kills us when they aren't feeling well!
I agree with Tippykayak-feed her anything she wants.


----------



## OutWest

Laney in River Ridge said:


> She now ate a couple of cookies???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry--I responded to your first thread from a while ago. 

It's great that she ate something. She's trying, you can tell. But I do think you should have the vet check her out. Might be something simple going on right now. And if vet does say it's time to let her go, it's always your choice to make. 

She's such a sweet girl. Hope you can focus on the long wonderful life she has had with you. I agree with Tippy--steak in small slices is definitely in order!


----------



## Laney in River Ridge

Thank you all for being here today, i feel alot better. I will be in touch


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Laney*

Laney

Please, Please, keep us posted!


----------



## PrincessDi

Laney in River Ridge said:


> Thanks to you both, I am trying to bring myself to calling the vet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm very sorry that you're going through this with your beloved Laney. I very much understand how you feel. We went through this with my Max last year. He was 14 3/4's. Had actually had everything ran, including blood, xrays and ultrasound on his whole body in April and everything came back good. At that time, had also rechecked some of his lumps that had been aspirated previously and all looked good. Then he stopped eating the first week in July and had gotten to the point that he was picky about people food. We had the vet do almost every test, but ultrasound. It took us a week to get the courage to run it. It wasn't good news. 

In looking back on our boys health from May 2011 (when we lost Di), his health was sliding. Throughout that time, we took him to the vet many times and were able to get him through the tough spots with good care. He was still able to enjoy life the last year. 

I guess that my point is, it doesn't always mean that it's time. Good veterinary care can extend their life and still allow them more quality time. We had to become more creative about making his meals more appetizing, like Sweet Girl has had to do for Tessa. Sweet Laney and you are in our thoughts and prayers for more sweet time.


----------



## Karen519

*Laney*

Praying for Laney and you. Please let us know how things are going. We all care and understand!


----------



## Laney in River Ridge

Well, Laney loved and ate a little is some pork roast and 2 cookies. I bought some steak for tonight and I will bring her on Saturday to the vet. I have pulled back from bringing her in because in the past, he wants to run unnecessary tests. Laney has a huge benign fatty tumor since she was 11 and the Dr told me it was most likely cancer. Then he said due to the size and where the tumor is located, he would not be able to operate. Well, obviously it was not cancer. He had me in tears and practically burying her. He apologized 4 months later. So I resist bringing her in, i feel its too late to change. Laney seems to really like him



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak

Laney in River Ridge said:


> Well, Laney loved and ate a little is some pork roast and 2 cookies. I bought some steak for tonight and I will bring her on Saturday to the vet. I have pulled back from bringing her in because in the past, he wants to run unnecessary tests. Laney has a huge benign fatty tumor since she was 11 and the Dr told me it was most likely cancer. Then he said due to the size and where the tumor is located, he would not be able to operate. Well, obviously it was not cancer. He had me in tears and practically burying her. He apologized 4 months later. So I resist bringing her in, i feel its too late to change. Laney seems to really like him


Great doctors can still be wrong sometimes. I wouldn't hold it against your guy necessarily. My understanding is that lipomas are not typically that large or that fast growing, so the presentation might have been more like cutaneous hemangiosarcoma, which would have been fatal very quickly.

Bring her in and see about pain management. It can sometimes buy you weeks or even months. Painkillers can be hard on the liver, but long-term liver damage is probably not a major concern at this point. Sometimes, with old dogs, subcutaneous hydration (essentially injecting a substantial amount of isotonic fluid under the skin) can really perk them up, and it's relatively low cost. You can even learn to do it at home.

I'd really involve the vet. I totally understand your reservations, but the vet will have a whole range of options for you that might improve quality of life. You can simply say no to any testing you don't feel is warranted. Be clear that you don't want to put her through anything stressful like blood draws or scans unless it's absolutely necessary and you want minimally invasive options that can improve quality of life so you can have some more good days together.


----------



## Laney in River Ridge

Thank you for such great advice. I will keep you and everyone posted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladyofherbs

My first golden Teddy Bear lived to be 15. The last year of her life was tough- she could not do steps, get up easily or walk much. It was heartbreaking. She passed on her own one day while I was at the hospital with hubby who was having outpatient surgery, That was on 12/17/03. I miss her every day.


----------



## love never dies

I am praying for Laney.


----------



## Karen519

*Laney*

Laney is in my prayers!


----------



## Laney in River Ridge

I just spoke with the Dr. and he suggested we bring her in Saturday. He said that typically Goldens do not yell out if they are in pain. He said I need to look at her quality of life and how many good days vs bad. He wants to run some blood work to see how her kidney and or liver is functioning. I know my Laney is not herself. She has lost weight since last Nov. she refused the steak last night. Only a couple of cookies today. I feel so sad. I dont want to let her go but I do not want her to live in pain






t after. This photo was in August after Hurricane Isaac hit. Looking at this photo, I can see how much weight she lost


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry It is unbelievably hard to see our amazing buddies like this. 

We ended up lifting our girl using a sheet into a cane basket which we dragged up to the front garden that she loved like your photo. :') Fortunately we knew that she had cancer due to a visible tumour in her side that looked just like a fatty tumour so there was little doubt for us. She also started to be unable to eat. 

Just a few weeks ago when she had lost a bit of her beaming shimmer and could not take herself outside we knew that I could not let her go on like this. This decision was the most cutting and painful part so I feel for you. She never gave up but I could see that it was too much for her to bear for me. :'( We let her go in the front garden. Do you have a vet that can come to the house? 

How do her hips feel? With Tia you could physically feel the weakness. 
It sounds as though Laney is still glowing despite her challenges. The best advice I got was if she is still happy let her be happy but don't leave it until it is too late. I also learned that if there is doubt then it is not quite the right time just yet.

Good luck with keeping her comfortable. She sounds like a wonderful girl.


----------



## Laney in River Ridge

She ate boiled ham tonight and We went for a short walk. I am grateful for today, even though, I hated to make the call to the vet. I will bring her in on Saturday to see what he thinks. Thank you so much Doug for writing me, i feel I am not alone. Laney is my 2nd Golden. I had another female, Sandy for 14 yrs. Also, thanks to everyones feedback, you have no idea how much this is helping me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Laney*



Laney in River Ridge said:


> I just spoke with the Dr. and he suggested we bring her in Saturday. He said that typically Goldens do not yell out if they are in pain. He said I need to look at her quality of life and how many good days vs bad. He wants to run some blood work to see how her kidney and or liver is functioning. I know my Laney is not herself. She has lost weight since last Nov. she refused the steak last night. Only a couple of cookies today. I feel so sad. I dont want to let her go but I do not want her to live in pain
> View attachment 138154
> t after. This photo was in August after Hurricane Isaac hit. Looking at this photo, I can see how much weight she lost
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will be praying for you and Laney Saturday, that the blood tests are good.
That is so awful that you sustained damage from Hurricane Issac, too.
With my Smooch, they did blood tests and chest and abdomin xrays.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am just catching up with your thread. I'm so sorry Laney has been having a tough time. My dog has had a really hard time with food the past few months, too, due to illness and various medications she has been on.

I have finally been able to keep her eating consistently by feeding her wet dog food. I mush it up so that she can basically lick it off the plate or bowl. I feed it at room temp (I nuke the portion that I have refrigerated), and that has worked. Cookies remain good, too, so, she gets far more cookies now than she ever did. I like the Fromm Gold line - they have three different "pates" which are very smooth - no chunks. Wellness Lamb and Sweet Potato wet food is also good because it is higher calories. I feed Tesia both (one one day, one the next) because she prefers the Fromm, but I want her to get more calories from the Wellness.

Is Laney getting any pain medication? Or any joint supplements? They can make a big difference, too. It can take 3-6 weeks for them to start having an effect, but the difference can be quite significant. 

Good luck - we will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Laney in River Ridge

Laney did not make it. This morning I found her wedged on the side of my Mom's bed and wall. She also had a bowel movement which rarely ever happened in the house. I was able to gently slude her out and she just laid down and was lethargic. My husband had already left and I called him to return. When I returned, Laneys whole body was jerking. I have never seen this before, i tried to keep calm and I talked to her. Then I got my neighbor who recently had a similar situation with their dog, I thought she had passed away, but she wagged her tail. I knew she was telling me that it will be okay. We brought her to the vet, and as soon as he saw how much weight she lost, he immediately advised there was nothing more. He said 25 lbs is a sugnificant weight loss. She is gone now and I don't know life without her. My mom is 90 and has been living with us since Katrina. She loved Laney too and took care of her every day while I was at work. Its a sad day.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Like's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. There are no words.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Laney's Mom*



Laney in River Ridge said:


> Laney did not make it. This morning I found her wedged on the side of my Mom's bed and wall. She also had a bowel movement which rarely ever happened in the house. I was able to gently slude her out and she just laid down and was lethargic. My husband had already left and I called him to return. When I returned, Laneys whole body was jerking. I have never seen this before, i tried to keep calm and I talked to her. Then I got my neighbor who recently had a similar situation with their dog, I thought she had passed away, but she wagged her tail. I knew she was telling me that it will be okay. We brought her to the vet, and as soon as he saw how much weight she lost, he immediately advised there was nothing more. He said 25 lbs is a sugnificant weight loss. She is gone now and I don't know life without her. My mom is 90 and has been living with us since Katrina. She loved Laney too and took care of her every day while I was at work. Its a sad day.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Laney's Mom: Thank God you were there. Laney was telling you it was going to be alright. She is at peace now, and I know my Smooch and Snobear have greeted her. I FEEL SO BADLY for you, taking care of your Mom, I know how much we worry about our parents, and losing Laney! I wish I could help you in some way. I'm here if you ever need to talk. I've added Laney to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-4.html#post2072722


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is never easy to go through. Sleep softly sweet girl.


----------



## tippykayak

Oh, I'm so sorry. I wish you could have had more time with her. Sleep soft, good girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry about Laney. It is so very hard to lose them. God speed, sweet Laney!


----------



## Laney in River Ridge

A huge thank you to all for being here. Thank you Karen for adding her name to rainbow bridge


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

I'm so sorry you lost you Laney. She sounds like such a wonderful girl. I hope you'll post some pictures of her and tell more of her story.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so sorry to read about your sweet Laney. I feel so sad for you and your husband and your mom. Our pets are just never with us long enough.


----------



## Doug

So so sorry. 
It is shockingly difficult for us to set them free but hopefully you will gain comfort from the thought that Laney is now able to run and laugh freely again. 
Good luck with your healing.


----------



## Laney in River Ridge

Thank you all for being here.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Laney*

Laney was so very beautiful!
We are here for you.
May she rest in peace!


----------



## love never dies

Peace, Prayers and Blessings.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

Rest peacefully Laney. My thoughts are with you. Laney was such a beautiful girl.
Carol


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now seeing this. I'm so very sorry for the loss of beautiful Laney!! Praying for peace and healing of your broken heart. I know that our Max, Di and Golda were there to show her around.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, I am so, so sorry to hear this. I'm glad that you were there for her, and that she knew you were there. My heart goes out to you. I know there is no way right now to ease the pain. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## KiwiD

So sorry about your Laney.


----------



## Thalie

Sleep softly, dear Laney. Peace to the people you left behind. 

I am sorry Laney had to leave you.


----------



## caseypooh

I am so sorry, it is so very hard.


----------



## lgnutah

I was reading through this post as 10 yr old Brooks is probably going to need help in this area as time goes by.

I was reading on thr Help Em Up Harness website and it said to remove when the dog sleeps as it may be uncomfortable when the dog lies down. As Brooks lies down much of the day, I wondered if people just put it on when they are getting in the car?

The site akso said leaving the harness on too long could cause hot spots. Did anyone have that problem?

I had never thought of simply using a towel looped under Brooks to help him get into the car. What a simple, great idea!

I initially just read the beginning of this, so it wasnt until my reply appeared that I saw the final paes and realized Laney had passed away. It has been a couple years, but I know the heartache remains.


----------



## jphzoo

Try Freedom Bayer makes it an golden couldn't get up 2 days you wouldn't believe.Please try you can buy it from Chew's .com an have it 2 days.Please let me know Charles email [email protected] Good Luck


----------



## jphzoo

Try freedom by Bayer my golden couldn't get up had to use a strap under her to get her stand,2 days of uding freedom she can get up by her self.Best thing I found buy it from Chew'y.com


----------



## jacklon628

Hello.

Max is 14 years old now and he's been having this leg weakness since he was 10, limping, shaking in muscles, and he occasionally fell down during walks, taking the stairs etc. And since yesterday he can't stand up, and if he manages to (after a minute or two of struggling) he walks kinda funny. 

Anyways, I took him to the vet yesterday afternoon and she prescribed vitamins, said there's nothing else we can do apparently because this is of old age. 

I was wondering if anyone has any experience? Is there anything we can do, surgery, etc.? Please help me.


----------



## cwag

My girl Tawny developed something like that at the age of 11. It gradually got worse and when she could no longer walk even when we stood her up, we had to let her go. She was 12. She probably had Degenerative Myelopathy but we never got an exact diagnosis and nothing to help treat it. The vet just said it was an old dog thing and nothing to do for it. I am so sorry you and Max are having to go through this. 14 years is a long life for a Golden and I can tell Max is well-loved.


----------



## Sweet Girl

jacklon628 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Max is 14 years old now and he's been having this leg weakness since he was 10, limping, shaking in muscles, and he occasionally fell down during walks, taking the stairs etc. And since yesterday he can't stand up, and if he manages to (after a minute or two of struggling) he walks kinda funny.
> 
> Anyways, I took him to the vet yesterday afternoon and she prescribed vitamins, said there's nothing else we can do apparently because this is of old age.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience? Is there anything we can do, surgery, etc.? Please help me.



Poor thing - sorry you're going through this. At the very least, I would have expected your vet to offer painkillers (unless maybe he/she determined it was simply muscle weakness and not pain?). One thing you may want to try - there are little harness things that you can use to help your dog stand wand walk to go out. I think it's called a Help them Up, or something like that? Hold on... I'll google... yes - here:
https://helpemup.com/
Or, if you don't want to buy, you can put a towel under his belly and help him stand by holding it up for him and taking some of the weight off his legs. Good luck..


----------



## goldy1

I echo Sweet Girl's advice. We used the towel method for helping our senior German Shepherd and it worked well. Now there are better products but the towel helped us help him. I too would look into prescription pain relievers. I have seen significant improvement in mobility when pain is reduced or eliminated. Vitamins won't hurt but I think Max needs more help. Possibly get a second opinion?


----------



## Vanitha

Laney in River Ridge said:


> Laney is my 2nd Golden Retriever and has reached the age of 14. My first Golden, Sandy lived to 14 years as well. For about the last 10 days now, Laney is having a great deal of trouble getting up from the floor. I make sure that I walk her every day, which she loves. It seems that once she can get up and gets walking, she is fine. I have her on an anti-inflammatory, Previcox. Just recently, I increased the dose to a full tablet. Does anyone have any other suggestions or advice. I am going to bring her to the groomer to trim all the hair that grows beneath her feet. I know this is making her slide. My elderly mother lives with me and I am unable to scatter rugs around. Laney sleeps on carpet for the night and is able to get up, but sometimes when she falls alseep on the floor, she is unable to get up. It takes her a few tries. My heart is breaking.


My goldie is 17 years old this year. And is having problem walking as her legs are all getting weaker and weaker. Sometimes when he tries to get up, he poos. It break my heart to see him like that. Otherwise he is healthy. Now recently he refuses to eat. When we feed him bread, he eats. What should I do


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Vanitha said:


> My goldie is 17 years old this year. And is having problem walking as her legs are all getting weaker and weaker. Sometimes when he tries to get up, he poos. It break my heart to see him like that. Otherwise he is healthy. Now recently he refuses to eat. When we feed him bread, he eats. What should I do



Sorry to hear about your boy. 
I would take him to the Vet to have him checked especially if he's not wanting to eat.


----------

